# Snoring/Breathing (Worried..New Mother)



## Tanker (Aug 7, 2007)

We have a 12wks old and he snores worse than a human. It wasn't to bad when we first got him, but it seems to be getting louder. He also is a fast and deep breather? He doesn't seem uncomfortable at all, eating and using the restroom like he should, just getting worried..Never seen this before in a dog. I am a new mom so I would love to know if this is normal, or if it is something I should have him seen right away for!

Thanks


----------



## jennay_c32 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well...I know the fast breathing is normal in puppies when they are in a good sleep. I don't remember if my dog snored that early on but let me tell you...he sure does wake me up in the middle of the night though. Where did you purchase him from? Sometimes they can have a cold and be congested. Taking him in the bathroom with you while you take a hot shower can help. But anytime your worried, the best bet is to see the vet. You can't go wrong there.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

Diva goes into a dream while sleeping and starts breathing hard twitching and sometimes making these little barks that sound like the busting up laughing. when shes not dreaming she snores. not at bad as me im told, but she snores.


----------



## jennay_c32 (Aug 6, 2007)

BlueDiva said:


> Diva goes into a dream while sleeping and starts breathing hard twitching and sometimes making these little barks that sound like the busting up laughing. when shes not dreaming she snores. not at bad as me im told, but she snores.


Lol!! Yeah....when my dog dreams, it looks like he's having seizures. Actually....I never get up this early but he woke me up because he was "laughing" in his sleep. They are so funny


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

The first time i heard her laugh i was rolling. she seems to dream a little less the older shes getting but it never caused me concern. I guess it depends though, if you feel scared its like the previous post said, youll never go wrong consulting the vet. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Maggie does that laughing thing too, she woke me up a few nights ago doing it and I was like wtf is she doing. she twitches and snores and everything! lol


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

the puppy may also breathe fast because of heat it may be hot


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

Tanker said:


> We have a 12wks old and he snores worse than a human. It wasn't to bad when we first got him, but it seems to be getting louder. He also is a fast and deep breather? He doesn't seem uncomfortable at all, eating and using the restroom like he should, just getting worried..Never seen this before in a dog. I am a new mom so I would love to know if this is normal, or if it is something I should have him seen right away for!
> 
> Thanks


yea fast breathing is normal... and same with the snoring... my female still snores... mostly when she sleeps on her back or when her neck is bent... but its just like when we snore ... your pup is fine just a snorer


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

jennay_c32 said:


> Lol!! Yeah....when my dog dreams, it looks like he's having seizures. Actually....I never get up this early but he woke me up because he was "laughing" in his sleep. They are so funny


yea same here both of mine especialy the puppy dream all the time Tyson will lay one the floor and park and wimper and run on his side its so cute... Zoe will wake me up out of a dead sleep when she dreams she barks so loud in her sleep... its funny how human like they are with the storing and the talking in their sleep and the dreams


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh man my puppy snores and breathes weird *it scares me sometimes when shes having dreams or w/e it is* she acts like she cant breathe its crazy i wake her up if it gets too bad but other than that its cute lol especially when shes "running" hehehe


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Yesterday Maggie was wagging her tail in her sleep, I kept hearing this thumping and I looked over and it was her tail then I thought she was awake but she was pasted out!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh yea it's so funny when they do the "running man" in their sleep, lol!


----------



## spdracer86 (Sep 8, 2007)

My apbt, Rome, snores about as badly as I do. Matter of fact my former room mate used to make fun of the way Rome and I would both sleep on the sofa and snore together.


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Ya chica does all that when she has had a good time outside. She starts to bark and make weird noises in her sleep. Sometimes i have to wake her up to make sure she is okay. *


----------

